# Need help finding an Opera/Operettas



## Novastar (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new to this board, so I want to say it is nice to meet everyone.

A little bit about myself: I am a doctoral student studying developmental psychology. While I do enjoy opera, I am not too familiar with the genre as I am often knee deep in work all the time. Anyway, long story short, I am enrolled in a class that requires me to locate and present scenes from an opera and to tie the themes/events from this opera with research we are studying for the class.

So here's what I am trying to find. I would like to locate an opera that has a protagonist/antagonist that has been socially rejected or is an outcast among their peers. He/she would respond to this by becoming more delinquent or aggressive, to the point where they will either physically or emotionally harm others.

I've been trying to find a good choice on my own, but again, as I am pretty unfamiliar with operas or operettas, I'm not sure where to start.

If anyone has any good suggestions, please feel free to help me out with this.

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Novastar said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this board, so I want to say it is nice to meet everyone.
> 
> A little bit about myself: I am a doctoral student studying developmental psychology. While I do enjoy opera, I am not too familiar with the genre as I am often knee deep in work all the time. Anyway, long story short, I am enrolled in a class that requires me to locate and present scenes from an opera and to tie the themes/events from this opera with research we are studying for the class.
> 
> ...


Hello Novastar & welcome to the forum. _Peter Grimes_ by Benjamin Britten might be worth investigating.

Wiki

Met opera synopsis

Hope you stick around


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Rigoletto. .


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Hello Novastar & welcome to the forum. _Peter Grimes_ by Benjamin Britten might be worth investigating.
> 
> Wiki
> 
> ...


I think so too. This sounds a whole lot like Peter Grimes.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

_Wozzeck_ by Alban Berg might be a possibility.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Rigoletto. .


Yes, Verdi has a weak spot for outcasts. He was a bit of an outcast himself.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I second bigshot. I was thinking about some roles, but i'me not seeing one right for your especifications.

Rigoletto is already an outcast even before the opera and becomes a more obnoxious person during the opera. Canio is left alone by his touring group but he is adored by the audience.

I thought other roles like Don Giovanni but it seems to me to be a character more difficult do analyse. I'm not sure if Don Giovanni is an outcast. He is hated by most of every person in the opera and but is behaviour is constant. Even in the end he stays faithful to himself.

There's Iago and Scarpia. Difficult to top these two as villans, they're both somehow aside from the others (the former hates basically the whole world and the later is feard for its power) Nevertheless are they in fact outcast? I don't know.

Yeah..Rigoletto


----------



## Novastar (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! I present tomorrow. Everyone gave great suggestions, but I think I'm going with Peter Grimes. Thank you for the warm welcome and the great advice. I really appreciate it!


----------

